

Multiple New Polls Show Americans Reject Wholesale NSA Domestic Spying - scholia
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/multiple-new-polls-show-americans-reject-wholesale-nsa-domestic-spying

======
e3pi
>"....In the 1950s and 60s, the NSA spied on all telegrams entering and
exiting the country. The egregious actions were only uncovered after Congress
set up an independent investgation called the Church Committee in the 1970s
after Watergate. When the American public learned about NSA's actions, they
demanded change. And the Church Committee delivered it by providing more
information about the programs and by curtailing the spying."

It seems late to bring up the original NSA charter for the first time I've
seen this past week, but since it's origin, isn't this what the NSA was
defined to do? My understanding was the NSA watches offshore, the FBI our home
turf, and for other domestic surveillance while staying within its charter,
the work-around was we had the Brits do it.

